# Charter (Spectrum) merger w/TWC=More HD Channels



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

I didn't receive a lineup change message on my Roamio, but a number of additional channels were in my Guide this morning (mostly with TBA, but not all. It seems that TWC (in Austin) is receiving channels like Indieplex, Movieplex, Retroplex, Starz Comedy (plus many others) from agreements that Charter must have in place. 

The other big benefit is that many channels that TWC was only providing in SD, are now in HD (E!, BBC America, Esquire, fyi, AHC, Cooking, Oxygen, Oprah, Logo, Centric, BBC World News, C-SPANs, TV Land, FS2, Showtime Extreme, Next, Beyond, Women, Cinemax Action, Movie), and many others. 

I realize that your particular TWC, may have already been providing some or all of these in HD, but mine wasn't. Might be worth your time to confirm if your favorite channels you might have excluded from your guide might now be available in HD. 

Pretty pleased here!


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

As you can see from the chart below, Charter has a whopping 91 more HD channels than TWC. They have one of the best lineups in the business, and adding premiums is pretty cheap. If you make it through the cable card activation gauntlet, Charter and Tivo is a pretty good combination. Hopefully we'll get on-demand on Tivo someday.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/34-hd...able-dbs-fiber-iptv-updated-01-08-2016-a.html


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

More channels and slower internet. Welcome to Charter!


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

rainwater said:


> More channels and slower internet. Welcome to Charter!


I'm happy with my 60mbps.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

UCLABB said:


> I'm happy with my 60mbps.


I hope so. Charter killed off all TWC speed upgrade plans. When everyone else is pushing 1Gbps, Charter will stay left behind.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

mdavej said:


> As you can see from the chart below, Charter has a whopping 91 more HD channels than TWC. They have one of the best lineups in the business, and adding premiums is pretty cheap. If you make it through the cable card activation gauntlet, Charter and Tivo is a pretty good combination. Hopefully we'll get on-demand on Tivo someday.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/34-hd...able-dbs-fiber-iptv-updated-01-08-2016-a.html


+ 1. I've been pretty happy these days.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

rainwater said:


> I hope so. Charter killed off all TWC speed upgrade plans. When everyone else is pushing 1Gbps, Charter will stay left behind.


I'm a little hesitant to ask because because it may be good to not know what I'm missing, but what is the advantage of having 1gb speed? I suppose downloading vid files, but I don't ever do that.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

rainwater said:


> More channels and slower internet. Welcome to Charter!


60 Mbps is adequate for my needs. Except of course that half the time I only get 20 Mbps. And upload is capped at 4 Mbps, which is just plain awful.

But I do enjoy my BBC America HD.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

Anybody know if chater carries nba league pass in HD? and if so how many channels ,frontier i assume will still have 5 HD channels for nba league pass.


----------



## MYSTiQU3 (Sep 10, 2016)

If TWC San Antonio drops my internet to 60 Mpbs I will gladly leave them. I currently have 300 down 20 up and I personally own my modem and router. 


My setup:

Apartment: Coax > Three-way splitter > 1 to self-owned Arris SURFboard SB6183, 1 to Cisco STA1520 Tuning Adapter, 1 to TiVo Bolt 1TB (bypass TA internal splitter). Bolt hardwired via Ethernet to Asus RT-AC68W. TiVo Mini in Bedroom connected to Living Room TiVo Bolt via MoCA. Cable provider is Time Warner Cable San Antonio. Internet speed is 300 down, 20 up. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk via T-Mobile


----------



## MYSTiQU3 (Sep 10, 2016)

In fact, I am almost ready to just the cord anyway. The fact that the legal system does not provide for subsidies for customers of merged companies during mergers is unacceptable to me especially considering how the Tuning Adapters are federally-mandated just like CableCARD. The loss of service, guide issues and other errors which make services unusable is a professional gaffe and if professionals want to be called such at this new company, Spectrum, then they ought to compensate us for the merger not only of the cable companies but also TiVo and Rovi. Why should I have to pay for not being able to use my services due to the merger-mergers of several separate entities? 


My setup:

Apartment: Coax > Three-way splitter > 1 to self-owned Arris SURFboard SB6183, 1 to Cisco STA1520 Tuning Adapter, 1 to TiVo Bolt 1TB (bypass TA internal splitter). Bolt hardwired via Ethernet to Asus RT-AC68W. TiVo Mini in Bedroom connected to Living Room TiVo Bolt via MoCA. Cable provider is Time Warner Cable San Antonio. Internet speed is 300 down, 20 up. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk via T-Mobile


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

celtic pride said:


> Anybody know if chater carries nba league pass in HD? and if so how many channels ,frontier i assume will still have 5 HD channels for nba league pass.


Charter doesn't offer NBA League Pass at all.


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

mdavej said:


> As you can see from the chart below, Charter has a whopping 91 more HD channels than TWC. They have one of the best lineups in the business, and adding premiums is pretty cheap. If you make it through the cable card activation gauntlet, Charter and Tivo is a pretty good combination. Hopefully we'll get on-demand on Tivo someday.


:up::up:

For those of you being assimilated by Charter here's some food for thought. If you're worried about internet speed before and after consider joining the FCC Speedtest program. It does a great job of thoroughly testing your broadband connection and gives you results and reports. It's administered by SamKnows and it's free to sign up. They send you a standalone appliance (a customized TP-Link router) you just plug in and forget about. You can learn about it and sign up here: https://www.measuringbroadbandamerica.com/signupform/.

Attached are some test results of the last 3 weeks. I'm on Spectrum Business 100x7. Download rate is capped at 115 MB. These results don't go that high as the old test appliance was 100MB, the new one is 1000MB.


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

Charter has certainly come a long way, though they do have their own set of issues like everyone else. Compared to AT&T u-verse in my area they're the best option by far. Take a look at the attachments and you get an idea of just how thorough the tests are. The first half of the results are AT&T, the second half Charter. 

If you want to do a detailed before and after test I highly recommend this!


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

UCLABB said:


> I'm a little hesitant to ask because because it may be good to not know what I'm missing, but what is the advantage of having 1gb speed? I suppose downloading vid files, but I don't ever do that.


I have TWC 3Mbps $15/mth internet and it is adequate for me, one user. YouTube is 720p, Netflix is normally "720", but am getting "1080" more often for very recent movies and series (say 50% of the episodes). Hopefully I will be able to keep the deal for a while, the minimum retail internet price for Charter is $60. I'd pay $45 per month more with about Zero Benefit.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Here, the standard package from Time Warner Cable is still 15 mbps by 1.5 mbps. I'd take 60 mbps in a heartbeat. (Actually, I really don't care all that much about the download, but I'll take it. I actually just want better upload speeds. VPN'ing to work is a pain on a 1.5 uplink.)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

FitzAusTex said:


> I didn't receive a lineup change message on my Roamio, but a number of additional channels were in my Guide this morning (mostly with TBA, but not all. It seems that TWC (in Austin) is receiving channels like Indieplex, Movieplex, Retroplex, Starz Comedy (plus many others) from agreements that Charter must have in place.
> 
> The other big benefit is that many channels that TWC was only providing in SD, are now in HD (E!, BBC America, Esquire, fyi, AHC, Cooking, Oxygen, Oprah, Logo, Centric, BBC World News, C-SPANs, TV Land, FS2, Showtime Extreme, Next, Beyond, Women, Cinemax Action, Movie), and many others.
> 
> ...


I have TWC now and some of the channels you list I do get in HD. Like E! and Esquire and OWN and Oxygen but not others like BBC America and the CSPANS. Not sure about some of the others because they aren't part of my package


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Unfortunately, you 300 Meg and 3 Meg folks are really going to get screwed in this merger if Charter insists on putting everybody on a Charter plan.

I'm on Charter, and I'd love to get a 15 Meg plan on the cheap. But I'm stuck paying $60 for 60 Meg, which is way more than I need. My folks are grandfathered in on a $30 / 30 Meg plan, but I don't know how much longer that will last.

At least on the cable TV side, most will see a big improvement. I guess you can't have your cake and eat it too.

EDIT: Just saw this story which only adds to the confusion. Some 300 Meg customers appear to be getting anywhere from 100 to 400.

https://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Charter-Spectrum-Arrives-in-Dallas-Los-Angeles-137952


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

We're still maxed at 30Mbps here. A CSR told me like 2 years ago that we were going to get bumped to 60Mbps "soon", but it still hasn't happened. They do seem to offer 60Mbps for "business" accounts but it's over $100/mo.


----------



## HeadsUp7Up (Oct 28, 2014)

UCLABB said:


> I'm a little hesitant to ask because because it may be good to not know what I'm missing, but what is the advantage of having 1gb speed? I suppose downloading vid files, but I don't ever do that.


One of the big benefits is your connection would potentially never being saturated. With that much speed even if it ever was items would get downloaded so quickly that it would only last a little while. 
I have 200mb from time warner bumped up from 30mb after the maxx upgrades. Downloading games on the PlayStation and XBOX are way faster and I don't mind deleting items when I run out of space because downloading them again is a trivial amount of time. The same goes for storing movies in the cloud. 
So like you I also once wondered why anyone would need more speed but after I got access to it my usage habits changed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

I think it's shortsighted of them to have halted expansion of the MAXX upgrades. Considering myself lucky that upgrades were completed in the Louisville market ahead of the merger.


----------



## MYSTiQU3 (Sep 10, 2016)

hapster85 said:


> I think it's shortsighted of them to have halted expansion of the MAXX upgrades. Considering myself lucky that upgrades were completed in the Louisville market ahead of the merger.


I got my speeds dropped to 100 down and 10 up today. Had to talk to a CSR in India to get it fixed by sending a "data string" to my modem, waiting 20 minutes and rebooting. Now my speeds are coming back, slowly... The CSR had to "let" my modem and TWC's infrastructure find the "best frequency."

My cable bill is $220.33 this month in San Antonio, TX and is way too high. I want to pay this amount and get a Hulu unlimited premium subscription, Netflix, Amazon Prime, etc for this price. I don't want to pay more or to anyone else for the streaming services. Sell the damn boxes with subscriptions to streaming, not a ********* license from TiVo to let your device get "their" guide data. They'd make more money licensing the hardware with streaming vendors, ISPs, cable providers and retail outlets like BestBuy. Imagine, you buy a genuine TiVo from TiVo.com, Licensed Amazon Prime site, BestBuy or other authorized dealer and you get a lifetime subscription to every streaming service! If I worked for TiVo I'd be rolling in that cash already. But they aren't doing it, they aren't profitable but they have such a great product. It doesn't add up. It's the sales strategy. We want to pay our cable provider for access to ALL their channels. Every single frequency, every modulation. We don't want to pay several companies for streaming when we could just pay one!

And let me tell you TiVo, plans are already in the works for all the big "MSOs" aka Time Warner-Brighthouse-Charter aka Spectrum, AT&T U-verse and DirectTV, Comcast and all the unnamed that remain big players nonetheless are preparing to release their "own" hardware, software, services/packages and installation techniques which do everything TiVo does and more--the PPV streaming but the PAY is billed to your cable bill and "subsidized" by the MSO through Netflix, etc. You want more market share, TiVo/Rovi? Then beat these ******* MSOs to the game and start your own "App Store" without even having a menu called that. Just add subscriptions for every streaming service you can that is available on our newer and newish TiVo's.... Strike a better deal with the streaming companies by cutting them in on your data you sell to Nielsen etc. Sharing is caring. Sell the best, newest and trendiest modems and routers on your site. Build your own or rebrand from ASUS like T-Mobile did with their cell spot. GET the money away from the cable company before they get even more away from you, as they have always done. Stop getting f**ked. Start f**king around.

Edit: I just audited my bill and actually I am doing rather well in terms of cost compared to other customers....

But still... money is so tight I want to call and get some refund for service outages during Rovi upgrade and other issues. Or straight up say cancel this package and that this order and so on. Might as well try to get my bill around $190-200.

Yes I have every premium, no sports, no adult premiums, just HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, Starz, and the Variety Pass/TWC Movie Pass/Epix/The Movie Channel/HD Pass and MGM and so on. I only have one hot Coax port, where as described in my sig, Coax comes into my living room (800-900 sq ft apartment) and is split three ways. One to my self owned Arris/Motorola SB6183 modem. One to TWC's Tuning Adapter (free of charge monthly--(CableCARD is $2.50/month). Third split goes to my TiVo Bolt 1TB. I do not use the the pass thru internal splitter on the Cisco STA 1520 Tuning Adapter. Too many issues, especially overheating and signal loss. I have a 2nd gen (or most recent TiVo Mini--not the upcoming 4K Mini but the "current" version in my bedroom connected by MoCA. TWC San Antonio charges me some fee for each Coax port that is "hot." I only pay for the living room port. My bedroom port is not "hot" yet the Mini works like a charm. I have a TiVo supplied POE filter installed in my bedroom apartment closet where the cable "comes in." I replaced the old splitter with a new gold two way from Amazon's best rated MoCA splitters. One goes to the living room, one to the bedroom. POE filter is installed on end of Coax line going into the two way splitter. My three way splitter in the living room is also gold and rated the same for MoCA as the closet splitter. Same brand. Great price on Amazon.

My signal went from 70%-80% to over 92%.

Email me or PM, TiVo--I work for free. You need my TSNs and logs. [email protected] 
210-388-7982

My setup:

Apartment: Coax > Three-way splitter > 1 to self-owned Arris SURFboard SB6183, 1 to Cisco STA1520 Tuning Adapter, 1 to TiVo Bolt 1TB (bypass TA internal splitter). Bolt hardwired via Ethernet to Asus RT-AC68W. TiVo Mini in Bedroom connected to Living Room TiVo Bolt via MoCA. Cable provider is Time Warner Cable San Antonio. Internet speed is 300 down, 20 up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk via T-Mobile


----------



## MYSTiQU3 (Sep 10, 2016)

MYSTiQU3 said:


> I got my speeds dropped to 100 down and 10 up today. Had to talk to a CSR in India to get it fixed by sending a "data string" to my modem, waiting 20 minutes and rebooting. Now my speeds are coming back, slowly... The CSR had to "let" my modem and TWC's infrastructure find the "best frequency."
> 
> My cable bill is $220.33 this month in San Antonio, TX and is way too high. I want to pay this amount and get a Hulu unlimited premium subscription, Netflix, Amazon Prime, etc for this price. I don't want to pay more or to anyone else for the streaming services. Sell the damn boxes with subscriptions to streaming, not a ********* license from TiVo to let your device get "their" guide data. They'd make more money licensing the hardware with streaming vendors, ISPs, cable providers and retail outlets like BestBuy. Imagine, you buy a genuine TiVo from TiVo.com, Licensed Amazon Prime site, BestBuy or other authorized dealer and you get a lifetime subscription to every streaming service! If I worked for TiVo I'd be rolling in that cash already. But they aren't doing it, they aren't profitable but they have such a great product. It doesn't add up. It's the sales strategy. We want to pay our cable provider for access to ALL their channels. Every single frequency, every modulation. We don't want to pay several companies for streaming when we could just pay one!
> 
> ...


My setup:

Apartment: Coax > Three-way splitter > 1 to self-owned Arris SURFboard SB6183, 1 to Cisco STA1520 Tuning Adapter, 1 to TiVo Bolt 1TB (bypass TA internal splitter). Bolt hardwired via Ethernet to Asus RT-AC68W. TiVo Mini in Bedroom connected to Living Room TiVo Bolt via MoCA. Cable provider is Time Warner Cable San Antonio. Internet speed is 300 down, 20 up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk via T-Mobile


----------



## MYSTiQU3 (Sep 10, 2016)

hapster85 said:


> I think it's shortsighted of them to have halted expansion of the MAXX upgrades. Considering myself lucky that upgrades were completed in the Louisville market ahead of the merger.


They did it to retain capital... they could stop investing while the deal was/is pending and by pending I mean it will take two years to make all this work between three companies merging. By retaining that capital, the incoming and outgoing execs and stockholders make more money. They don't give a s**t if you want Maxx upgrades to continue. They already have downlink and uplink in their e-Homes wired for the modern day that would astonish all of us. Yet I agree with you. It's all about money. And they know how to steal it, not make it.

My setup:

Apartment: Coax > Three-way splitter > 1 to self-owned Arris SURFboard SB6183, 1 to Cisco STA1520 Tuning Adapter, 1 to TiVo Bolt 1TB (bypass TA internal splitter). Bolt hardwired via Ethernet to Asus RT-AC68W. TiVo Mini in Bedroom connected to Living Room TiVo Bolt via MoCA. Cable provider is Time Warner Cable San Antonio. Internet speed is 300 down, 20 up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk via T-Mobile


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> We're still maxed at 30Mbps here. A CSR told me like 2 years ago that we were going to get bumped to 60Mbps "soon", but it still hasn't happened. They do seem to offer 60Mbps for "business" accounts but it's over $100/mo.





LoadStar said:


> Here, the standard package from Time Warner Cable is still 15 mbps by 1.5 mbps. I'd take 60 mbps in a heartbeat. (Actually, I really don't care all that much about the download, but I'll take it. I actually just want better upload speeds. VPN'ing to work is a pain on a 1.5 uplink.)


What you need to happen is a competitor move into your neighborhood. TWC was happy to bump everyone's speeds way up in our neighborhood about a week after AT&T dropped a flyer at every home that said "GigaPower Coming Soon!". They took me from 30 down, 3 up to 100 down, 10 up, for the same price. I was quite happy with that speed bump and no price increase (other than their annual gouge increase).



Nickipedia said:


> Charter has certainly come a long way, though they do have their own set of issues like everyone else. Compared to AT&T u-verse in my area they're the best option by far. Take a look at the attachments and you get an idea of just how thorough the tests are. The first half of the results are AT&T, the second half Charter.
> 
> If you want to do a detailed before and after test I highly recommend this!


I've not experienced the slower DSL UVerse, but Charter (TWC in my case) compared to GigaPower UVerse in my neighborhood is way slower and so unreliable to be unusable for me. My neighbors have been having similar problems... like a TWC truck meet-up on our street regularly.



UCLABB said:


> I'm a little hesitant to ask because because it may be good to not know what I'm missing, but what is the advantage of having 1gb speed? I suppose downloading vid files, but I don't ever do that.


I went from 100/10 on TWC to 950/950 on UVerse GigaPower. For a lot of things the extra speed isn't noticeable. For example, you don't need anything over say 30 down for reliable streaming on Netflix. But I have noticed a lot of subtle benefit from the extra speed. Here are some:

- Downloading podcasts on my phone are nearly instantaneous, where before it took several minutes. Downloading other larger files obviously a lot faster. 
- I work from home, and my VoIP phone and WebEx sessions have been flawless since the changeover. This I think has more to do with TWC being totally unreliable and speed going up and down all the time, as well as signal loss.
- On my work computer, I have OneDrive enabled as my main storage, so before there was always a little lag when opening and closing files for it to sync to OneDrive. Since the switch to UVerse, that lag is completely gone. 
- Watching a 4K or even HD YouTube video, in the past if I wanted to skip ahead I'd usually end up buffering. With Uverse, by the time I've thought about doing that, its already got the whole video loaded so I can skip around instantly.
- Website loading speed... almost instant for most sites. If its not, then its something elsewhere causing the problem.
- With the much higher upload, I'm considering using my NAS as a private cloud device ... just haven't gotten to trying to set it up yet. I might even try to host some of my websites, although that scares me a bit because of the risk of hacking.
- This one hasn't got so much to do with the speed, as the reliability. The installer told me that he measured the signal at the entry to the neighborhood; and then at the point of entry at my house over a mile away. The measured loss in signal strength was less than one db. With TWC, the loss from the box in my front yard to the point of entry at my house was like 20-30 db I think. And that seemed to jump all over the place because the signal strength at my house was different every time they came to the house, which was weekly for the last several months. So I think if you have gbps, you have fiber, and fiber is going to be more reliable because its not having these signal degradation problems. It either works or it doesn't, and if it does its crazy fast.
- And the most important one... being able to say, "hey check this out" and run speediest to impress your friends!

Can I live without the speed? Of course. But it does have an overall positive impact on anything going on that is "connected".


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Off topic bickering removed.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

Appreciate the discussion on HD channels (all 4 replies).


----------



## MYSTiQU3 (Sep 10, 2016)

Mike Lang said:


> Off topic bickering removed.


I want to appeal that. You removed content that was emotionally damaging to my gender identity.

My setup:

Apartment: Coax > Three-way splitter > 1 to self-owned Arris SURFboard SB6183, 1 to Cisco STA1520 Tuning Adapter, 1 to TiVo Bolt 1TB (bypass TA internal splitter). Bolt hardwired via Ethernet to Asus RT-AC68W. TiVo Mini in Bedroom connected to Living Room TiVo Bolt via MoCA. Cable provider is Time Warner Cable San Antonio. Internet speed is 300 down, 20 up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk via T-Mobile


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

convergent said:


> What you need to happen is a competitor move into your neighborhood. TWC was happy to bump everyone's speeds way up in our neighborhood about a week after AT&T dropped a flyer at every home that said "GigaPower Coming Soon!". They took me from 30 down, 3 up to 100 down, 10 up, for the same price. I was quite happy with that speed bump and no price increase (other than their annual gouge increase).


AT&T added 45Mbps Uverse to my neighborhood a couple years ago, but it hasn't motivated Charter at all. But from what I can tell they only did it in my neighborhood and maybe 3 others in town, so it's not that big of a threat to them.


----------



## KeithB (Dec 12, 2008)

My TiVos received updated channel lineups today, but the actual broadcast channel assignments are still as they have been for quite some time. Anyone else seeing anything similar, yet?


----------



## MYSTiQU3 (Sep 10, 2016)

KeithB said:


> My TiVos received updated channel lineups today, but the actual broadcast channel assignments are still as they have been for quite some time. Anyone else seeing anything similar, yet?


Yes. Who is your service provider?

My setup:

Apartment: Coax > Three-way splitter > 1 to self-owned Arris SURFboard SB6183, 1 to Cisco STA1520 Tuning Adapter, 1 to TiVo Bolt 1TB (bypass TA internal splitter). Bolt hardwired via Ethernet to Asus RT-AC68W. TiVo Mini in Bedroom connected to Living Room TiVo Bolt via MoCA. Cable provider is Time Warner Cable San Antonio. Internet speed is 300 down, 20 up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk via T-Mobile


----------



## KeithB (Dec 12, 2008)

MYSTiQU3 said:


> Yes. Who is your service provider?


Time Warner Cable


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

Earlier this evening i had a spectrum sales man trying to get me to sign up for the triple play for $89.00 he said all channels were in HD and the 60 speed would go to 100 very soon, He also said they have nba league pass, but rainwater posted that they dont have nba league pass ,and after i read the info he left me they didnt even list NBA tv! what the heck! also how much does charter charge for cable cards?


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

Cable Cards are $2/month, that includes the Tuning Adapter.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Yesterday, when I checked what's available to me specifically, they had Triple play for a penny less than double play. Of course, I could Not see the real price, all the fees and how much it would cost after 12 months. I'm sticking with $15/mth internet, no tv, no phone.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Nickipedia said:


> Cable Cards are $2/month, that includes the Tuning Adapter.


$2/month!!! Dang that's more than 4 times my TWC cost!  I only pay $0.46/month/card.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mine cost $2.50/ea here with Charter.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Mine cost $2.50/ea here with Charter.


5+ times as much.....highway robbery! Haha!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm paying $2.50 with Time Warner Cable.


----------



## sbillard (Sep 17, 2014)

I pay $2.50 with TWC in So Cal. Used to have a second card and that cost me $3.00, but Windows Media Center went away and SiliconDust has not got their act together with their DVR, so I returned the card.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I actually have an unused card I'm holding on to, and paying for, because I've had so much trouble getting working cards in the past. I know this one works so if I ever need it I'll have it. (I wont miss the $2.50/mo)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Got a flyer in the mail from Spectrum. They claim their SLOWEST Internet is 100 MB. That seems good to me. TimeWarner's regular service was like 20 MB


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> Got a flyer in the mail from Spectrum. They claim their SLOWEST Internet is 100 MB. That seems good to me. TimeWarner's regular service was like 20 MB


I'm guessing upload will still be capped at 4mb/s though.


----------



## MYSTiQU3 (Sep 10, 2016)

I like my 300 down and 20 up from Time Warner Cable | Spectrum. I like that they are still offering it.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

MYSTiQU3 said:


> I like my 300 down and 20 up from Time Warner Cable | Spectrum. I like that they are still offering it.


They aren't expanding those speeds to any new markets. It remains to be seen what will happen to existing users.


----------



## oneprouddaddy (Dec 7, 2005)

I really like it coming from Directv I was pretty disappointed in TWC HD lineup. Glad Charter added so many more channels.


----------



## Zonker007 (Oct 4, 2015)

Does anyone know if the Charter cable subscription allows you to use the CNN app or the Longhorn network app? On the TWC cable subscription these apps were not available for login.

Thanks


----------



## MYSTiQU3 (Sep 10, 2016)

Zonker007 said:


> Does anyone know if the Charter cable subscription allows you to use the CNN app or the Longhorn network app? On the TWC cable subscription these apps were not available for login.
> 
> Thanks


Since I was with TWC previously and now am with "Spectrum | Time Warner Cable," I have noticed that the menu options for logging into to third party apps like HBOGO, Cinemax, A&E, etc. have changed. It now has a logo that says Spectrum Time Warner Cable or Time Warner Cable Spectrum in those apps under the choices of service providers to log in with. You might try logging in and out or reinstalling the apps on your phone. I had to.


----------



## MYSTiQU3 (Sep 10, 2016)

rainwater said:


> They aren't expanding those speeds to any new markets. It remains to be seen what will happen to existing users.


Right. They're busy painting the vans and issuing new uniforms and coffee mugs and pens with the new logo... once they get figure out how to mesh three enormous companies maybe we will see the competitive speed offerings etc come back. In terms of my service portal online, I've noticed that if I drop down to a lower speed there's no way to get 300 down back.


----------



## Zonker007 (Oct 4, 2015)

MYSTiQU3 said:


> Since I was with TWC previously and now am with "Spectrum | Time Warner Cable,


No this question was specifically to Charter cable subscribers before the merger. Was curious if you could log into the CNN app or the watchESPN longhorn channel?

Thanks,


----------



## MYSTiQU3 (Sep 10, 2016)

Zonker007 said:


> No this question was specifically to Charter cable subscribers before the merger. Was curious if you could log into the CNN app or the watchESPN longhorn channel?
> 
> Thanks,


I can log in to both.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Zonker007 said:


> No this question was specifically to Charter cable subscribers before the merger. Was curious if you could log into the CNN app or the watchESPN longhorn channel?
> 
> Thanks,


CNN should work fine. Do note that Charter blocks apps like HBO Go, WatchESPN, etc on Apple TV and Fire TV. So it is hard to make a blanket statement on support since Charter blocks certain apps on certain devices randomly.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

HBO Go Charter login works on Roku.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

rainwater said:


> CNN should work fine. Do note that Charter blocks apps like HBO Go, WatchESPN, etc on Apple TV and Fire TV. So it is hard to make a blanket statement on support since Charter blocks certain apps on certain devices randomly.


How do they get away with that, especially with their merger agreement including stipulations on net neutrality?


----------



## MYSTiQU3 (Sep 10, 2016)

hapster85 said:


> How do they get away with that, especially with their merger agreement including stipulations on net neutrality?


"Technical difficulties"


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

MYSTiQU3 said:


> "Technical difficulties"


No, they don't claim anything like that. They just flat out block certain devices.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

rainwater said:


> No, they don't claim anything like that. They just flat out block certain devices.


Perhaps the support is recent.
http://www.charter.net/support/internet/hbo-gomax-go/#tabs-4
lists Apple TV.

http://www.charter.net/support/internet/watchespn/

"WatchESPN is accessible online and through these compatible devices: Apple TV, Roku, Xbox 360, Xbox One, iPhone, iPad, iPod Touch, Android Phone, Android Tablet, and Kindle Fire 2nd Generation and above. WatchESPN can be downloaded through your device's app store."


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jth tv said:


> Perhaps the support is recent.
> http://www.charter.net/support/internet/hbo-gomax-go/#tabs-4
> lists Apple TV.
> 
> ...


Perhaps. Although Charter has been removing devices lately, not adding them. So I'm not sure how accurate that list is.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

> what is the advantage of having 1gb speed?


Bragging rights, ego trip, just like having a larger truck or SUV. Mine is bigger than yours. 
Or in this case, same as having more channels that show the same movies and/or network syndicated reruns.


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah, you get more channels, but they are all compressed to heck and look like total poo.

I have Charter and their HD looks terrible. Just the worst.


Their support for streaming sucks too. I can't get access to half of the channels I pay for on my Apple TV because Charter doesn't have the deals in place.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

Do they use SDV?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ort said:


> Yeah, you get more channels, but they are all compressed to heck and look like total poo.
> 
> I have Charter and their HD looks terrible. Just the worst.


You must not live in a upgraded Charter market (perhaps your market was previously another company). Most Charter markets do not use very much compression at all on most channels.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

videobruce said:


> Do they use SDV?


Yes.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They do, but in my area the TA doesn't seem to effect any of the channels I actually watch. Mine has been broken for several years now and I haven't bothered to replace it because it doesn't effect me. I scrolled through the HD channels once with it disconnected and only 2 of the HD channels needed it. One was a sports channel I never watch and one was HDNet Movies, which I don't really need either. The loss of those two channels effects me way less then a trip to the Charter office to get a replacement would.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

It boggles my mind why MSOs don't utilize the IP based SDV solution that TiVo developed and get rid of all those crappy TAs and the numerous headaches that come with them, on both sides.  If I were TiVo I would offer up whatever headend equipment and software that's needed for free to MSOs that asked for it. I'd think they'd recoup that expense eventually with happier customers that decide to stay with TiVo rather than give up or decide not to jump in once they see you need some clunky box from the cable company even if you have a TiVo. I know a few myself for that reason. They don't want to deal with the TA and cablecard hassles so just settle for cable junk boxes.


----------

